# Any good stories of two dogs getting along?



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, I just read a bunch of posts on this sub forum and they have me scared of what lies ahead for Duke (almost 4 month old GSD) and Lucky (4 year old goldendoodle 70+ pounds). Both males, both will be neutered. I was under the premise they would be best buds for life and I truly never planned to separate them when left alone. I could not imagine Duke killing Lucky, but from what I read, I am second guessing my GSD purchase.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

***Post removed by Admin***


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I have had two dogs for 14 years. Before that my gsd Massie (alpha female) and I lived with roommates who had dogs. We had no problems. The roomate's dogs were male and female. One was a male border collie, another was a female german shepherd x hound mutt and another was a female lab mutt. These were always different living situations and it was two dogs at a time. Massie was best friends with the bordie collie. She had another best friend who was a lab mix and he stayed with us a lot, sometimes for months at a time. 

Massie and Chama (both females) lived together harmoniously until Massie died at age 12. Chama has always lived with another dog without any problems. All of the other dogs have been german shepherds or german shepherd mixes except for one who was a sheltie. I have also dog sat many dogs at my house without incident. 

There have also been many gsd fosters in and out of the house. 

I also have an almost 17 yo cat who has lived with all of these dogs over the years. 

Does that make you feel better?


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I wouldn't worry so much if I were you!

There are hundreds of other people here on this board who have both males and females together and a mix of both sexes and the dogs are best friends for life. 

I have a female and a male and they get along great. Sure, they bicker with each other like any two “siblings,” but they always make up and things never escalate to anything serious. 

If you are really worried, I would suggest that you socialize BOTH dogs very well and train BOTH dogs very well. Also, make sure that both dogs know that YOU are the boss and that you will not tolerate any misbehavior. Do not allow them to “step over the line.” 

In addition, YOU pick which dog will be the dominant one over the other and treat him accordantly (its usually the older dog): give him affection first, feed him first, etc.

And relax! Enjoy both your dogs and have fun with them!!!!

P.S. Before I had the GSDs I had *two MALE Siberian Huskies *who were *BEST FRIENDS*. When the older one was dying from liver failure (they were 3 years a part) the younger one would *NOT LEAVE *his side. He laid there next to him to the end......................... 

Sure, they had their disagreements when they were both younger and able to.... but they never hurt one another. They slept together, they ate together, *they ever ran away together!!!!!!* They eventually showed up at the front door *TOGETHER* all dirty and tired, but they were togheter!!!!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have heard horror stories as well, but I have never experienced it. I have had multiple dogs almost my entire life. It can happen, but it doesn't ALWAYS happen. There are a couple of factors that can come into play, and that is the dogs personality. If you have two alpha personalities, it is possible that there will be conflict between your pair. And you most definately will if neither boy decides to back down. It is always something to prepare for, if it becomes neccessary. And knowing your dogs, their tendencies and personalities can go along way IMO. In my pack, Shadow is currently "top dog" but I have a pretty good feeling that will change as Gianna matures. Duchess is definately at the bottom of the pack order, and she has no desire to move up. I have a pretty good feeling Shadow will gracefully hand over her throne to Gia, but if not, I will make arrangements to protect them both. Please don't jsut assume it could be Duke killing Lucky, it could go either way as both are larger breeds. Start NILIF with them both, and ensure they know you are the alpha of the pack. It can work, jsut know that it doesn't always work.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have three dogs. 2 boxers, both way more temperamental than my GSD ever thought about being. All three live in the house with a antisocial cat inside and a stray kitty outside who loves to rub all over my GSD like Jax is her best friend. Jax is fine with any dog she meets.

I'm not sure what posts you are reading but the very vast majority are good stories or questions about training that are across the board for any breed.

Good luck with your pup!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There are posts here, and in other sections about people's dogs killing their other dogs. Recent and older. 

It's a reasonable thing to be concerned about. They are animals. They can kill each other. They can do it purposefully or by accident. 

You train, you socialize, you bond with them, provide them with limits and boundaries, and then you keep them apart when you are not there to supervise. That to me is the safest way to have two or more dogs together of any breed.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a male and female that absolutely love each other. They get along great. I had a buddy with two female huskies that were best friends. 

I took the path of least resistance with dogs of opposite sexes, but the best way to set your dogs up for success is to socialize them, be a fair-strong-consistent leader and to become a student of canine body language and psychology.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I would say the cases of dogs getting along just fine together far outweigh the cases of dogs not getting along. But perspectives can be skewed because it's the rare cases of dogs seriously fighting, injuring or killing each other that "make the news" in the sense of people posting about them, and those posts sticking in memory. The vast majority of cases where things work out fine don't make the headlines, because it's just not much to write about.

So I certainly wouldn't jump to some horrific conculsion about the future of your dogs. At the same time, it IS a good idea to be aware that, however uncommon, these things can and do happen. It is important for the people in all multi-dog households to be proactive in managing the dogs properly by training them, treating them fairly, ensuring that they get equal time so there is no resentment, realizing the pack structure they have worked out amongst themselves in terms of who is #1 and who is #2 and supporting each in that role rather than undermining it or giving mixed signals, and watching for warning signs of potential problems so you can deal with them before they blow up to be real problems.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Chazz was 5 when I adopted Buck who was then 1 year old.

I had just lost Tessa and Chazz who had never been alone was not handling the situation well at all. When I brought him home I already had Reno and Tessa so he'd never been an 'only child'.

Both boys are neutered, and after the first couple of 'discussions' they had, things have been very very calm. 

I wouldn't say they are best friends, but they watch each other's backs and they do enjoy each other's company.

I would not leave them alone together, they're crated when I go out.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I would say dogs get along together more often than they don't, it's just that the stakes if they don't are so high that it pays to be careful. I have lived with two males who absolutely loathed each other and had to be kept completely separate but both got along with other dogs, and in one case, even other males. It was just the two of them and it was a massive PITA trying to have two dogs living completely separate lives. 

You'll find some dogs who dislike any other dogs, some dogs who dislike only dogs of the same gender, and some dogs who dislike dogs of the same gender and size but are okay with dogs of the same gender if they're a different size (my Rottie was like this), and lots of dogs who basically like other dogs fine regardless of size or gender. So there's an enormous amount of variability. 

I had a female Husky and a female Golden who lived together for years without any problem ever, but both (especially the Golden) were very peaceable dogs. Of my current dogs (two male, two female), all four get along fine when we're home and skirmishes have been minimal, but the larger female occasionally is a jerk to the smaller female and the smaller male is regularly a jerk to the larger male, so we keep them separate when we're not home. The two GSDs (one of each gender) have never had any problems together and I have occasionally left them alone together if I wasn't going to be gone long, but I still feel safest when everyone is in their own crate or room. I recommend NEVER leaving dogs of very different sizes together because the large one can easily hurt the small one without even meaning to. 

Typically, if you're going to have problems between two males, they'll start when the younger one hits the age of sexual maturity - this is less likely if they're both neutered, but still happens and it happens around the same age it would have if they hadn't been neutered. So, as your younger male gets older, make sure you're doing lots of training with both of them and lots of walks and outings together. Training is beneficial all around and I believe that outings together and working together can foster more of a spirit of teamwork. Don't let free running wrestling/romping sessions escalate to the point one of the dogs ends up scared or hurt. And lots of exercise definitely helps drain off animosity and aggression and prevent a bad encounter. 

Prevention is key - it's much better to prevent aggression from ever starting than try to convince dogs to like each other again after they've had a few scuffles. And this is where keeping the dogs separate when you can't supervise can be important too.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I've lived with multiple dogs (currently four, been at least four dogs since 1996) and I have very few problems with the dogs not getting along. 

I also am a firm believer in proper training, socialization, management and leadership. I let the dogs be dogs much of the time, but they always know that I have the ultimate say in what's going on.

The only one I have now that doesn't really want to play with the others is my nearly 12 year old chow. She's gotten a bit grumpy in her old age. If I leave the house for any length of time, I just pop her into her kennel and then I don't have to worry about her getting grumpy with someone when I'm not there.

The other three dogs play frequently - my 4 year old chow and nearly 2 year old shepherd wrestle and chase each other and have a great time. The two shepherds (my other girl will be 13 on Sunday!) play together with tug toys and frisbees. Trick (the older dog) helped raise all of my younger dogs, so she's kind of the matriarch of the group.

By the way, all of mine are females (haven't owned a male since Dawson - male GSD - died in 1999). We get along great! I really don't worry much about the dogs fighting and never have. 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

My two previous shepherds "tolerated" each other. They only played together occasionally, and then only when they thought no one was watching them (outside in the yard).

Misha and Chaos, however, LOVE each other. They have occasional "spats" but are fine right afterwards. They share a bed on occasion, and will eat out of the same bowl if I let them.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the good stories. I feel better. So far, they get along great. The beginning was tough as the GD was jealous of the GSD pup, but they play constantly now. In terms of socialization, I have three kids and my house is the house in the neighborhood to hang out at, especially in the summer with a pool. Our next door neighbors got a lag the same week we got Lucky four years ago and they play everyday. We send them back and forth. We finally introduced Duke to the lab this weekend. We waited because we felt this was Lucky's relationship and frankly, a month ago he would have been jealous and pissed. They all got along fine. The lab is a female. My plan is to socialize the **** out of Duke and it is not hard given our neighborhood and environment.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My eldest, Paige is a very dominant and frankly mean 10 yr old. I have had three dogs behind her. She loved her sister Jazmin from day one. She tolerates the boys. They have dared to try and conquer her and it will never work. Cesar, a Shepherd, was sassy but respectful to her. Travis, shepherd mix, loves her but is very intimidated by her. Of course if any other dog ever messed with her siblings she would KILL but she is the queen, the top dog and they respect her. As long as I bring in a puppy she is cool because she rather likes watching puppies.
it's my personal opinion that MOST dogs like to have a dog brother or sister, even my mean old girl, Paige.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

I have two female "pet" GSD's. One 3 and the other 11. Both are spayed. When I adopted the 11 yr old 2 yrs ago I had to carefully supervise the interaction with the then 1 yr old. I was fortunate that the young dog was smart and did not put up much of a attitude and settled the pecking order quickly. I still would never leave them out unsupervised. Prevention, prevention, prevention.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

My 5.5 year old neutered male GSD, Jackson, is good with everyone. He handles foster dogs coming and going, my obnoxious (neutered male) Pug and the ups and downs of life with my somewhat problematic 2.5 year old neutered male GSD. I have even crated Jackson, by mistake, with a very touchy cat and had the cat safe and sound when I got home. Jackson had a scratch on his nose, and the cat had most of the available space in the crate...and I now check to make sure that the black cat is not napping in the crate before I tell Jackson to kennel up.
You should do fine as long as you always supervise and make it easier for the dogs to do the "right" thing. I separate the dogs when I can't supervise them because an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure any day!
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Duke-2009 My plan is to socialize the **** out of Duke and it is not hard given our neighborhood and environment.


I wish my neighborhood was like yours! I would love to have play buddies close by for my dogs. 
I would urge you to make sure that your dogs get out and about for socializing in places other than your neighborhood. I often talk to people who express surprise that their dog is so stressed in strange environments when they have been so good about visiting the neighbor's house, or their in-laws, or where ever it is that they are used to going.
Sheilah


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Three of the seven in my pack are german shepherds, two female, one spayed, one not and one neutered male. My shepherds are as close as they can get. I have had one spat between my alpha male and female in 7 years and never between my alpha and omega female. 

In fact of my pack of 7 only 1, my rhodie mix female has caused any problems. Kibbie (rhodie) was supposed to be a foster, never to stay with us but due to her prey drive issues and lack of pack social behavior has never been able to leave. My females do not tolerate her pushy obnoxious behavior no matter how hard I have worked with her. She does not get to hang out with my girls but does get play time with the boys with no issues.

All of my shepherds tolerate the poms (or as we call them here "the littles") and have NEVER shown any aggression towards them. In fact the only thing I really have to watch with the littles is getting run over by a "big" when a ball is thrown.

I could never imagine living without a pack of at least 4 dogs, I will never be without shepherds. I think the key to a happy well adjusted pack is lots and lots and again lots of socialization and training and being a strong pack leader. 

Enjoy your two, more than likely you will never have a problem between them.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:I have three dogs. 2 boxers, both way more temperamental than my GSD ever thought about being.


Amen to that! Plus they can be more prone to separation anxiety as well! 

I use to leave the 2 female GSD's loose together and the boxer in the crate as he was younger and could not be trusted. Still for example I have 2 dogs coming this week for dog sitting and it will come about that I have to leave everyone alone at some point during their stay for at least a couple of hours.

My GSD is baby gated in the living room(ferrets are also loose in the living room) 

My boxer is in his crate in the Living room, 

I have a small mud room for the golden retriever(behind a baby gate) 

But I am not quite sure what i am going to do with the other female boxer yet.... 

And I want the care dogs separated only because the 2 of them are younger and I do not want them trying to play when I am not at home and them getting into trouble that way.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I have 3 gsd's. I do not have any bad stories to tell about having multiples dogs except for all the times they love to dig holes in my back yard. lol
They have gotten along since day 1. Even after we brought in Hexe last month there has yet to be any squabbles. Hexe has over stepped her bounds a couple of times by trying to take away something from the boys and they correct her. They don't hurt her but she sure acts like it! She will cry and howl when she doesn't get her way. lmao


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks. I should have also mentioned I take both dogs to the parks and ball fields every weekend. My son has double headers every Saturday and Sunday and everyone brings their dogs and children to the games.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have three dogs: 5 year old female GSD, 2 year old male mix, and 8 month old intact male GSD. All of them get along famously. I don't let them have very high value items like marrow bones unless separated, but other than that they are fine. I know some don't agree but I have and can leave them home together and they are fine. There is a hierarchy but they all seem to mind their place. All three of my dogs also get along with other dogs. Nikon is the most difficult because he can be overly excited and get snarky with the other dog if the play styles don't match, but my older two I trust with pretty much any other dog (as long as that dog doesn't have issues) and there have never been any fights.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

With one minor exception I agree with Chris Wild's post. As a rescue I have had a dozen or so dogs through my home this past year. As many as four at a time, but two are dogs I have adopted and purchased. Even the so-called aggressive ones settle nicely with my dogs.

The Alpha thing continues to confuse me. I now have my two and a female named Maia. Depending on what is happening the dogs seen to assume different roles. For example, with raw treats, one of the gentle ones guards her treat carefully, and the other dogs back away. When it comes to play, the one I bought as a pup, aside from me, decides. Regular meals, it is the rescue, and the other two could care less.

As I said, I wonder about this whole Alpha thing.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Where people frequently get into trouble, and what I think Chris is referring to, is in situations where the owner has decided what they think the pecking order should be and it's different from the way the dogs might otherwise arrange themselves. This creates a lot of friction. 

You see it a lot when someone has an older dog and a younger dog and as the younger dog matures, it becomes quite dominant. The owner typically (and understandably) wants to reinforce the senior dog's authority rather than have the older dog become subordinate to the younger dog because that doesn't feel "fair." However, dogs have their own logic about these things and the younger dog may not be willing to be in a subordinate position to the older dog no matter what the owner does to try to create that situation. You're far better off doing a lot of training and expecting good behavior from both dogs, but letting them work out the pecking order themselves, within a context of appropriate behavior (ie, I'm not suggesting you let the younger dog beat up on the elder one).


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Appreciate you response. Dogs do have there own logic, and in my case seem to be able to sort it out among themselves. If they cannot, and there was a serious fight then I will intercede, but so far, so good.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

> Quote:The Alpha thing continues to confuse me. I now have my two and a female named Maia. Depending on what is happening the dogs seen to assume different roles. For example, with raw treats, one of the gentle ones guards her treat carefully, and the other dogs back away. When it comes to play, the one I bought as a pup, aside from me, decides. Regular meals, it is the rescue, and the other two could care less.


The concept of dominance (or "alpha") is not linear - meaning that a dominant dog (or person, for that matter) is not necessarily dominant over all aspects of their interactions with others. In a group of dogs you will naturally see some dogs who prefer to be dominant when it comes to food, some with toys, some with attention, etc. It does tend to make things a bit confusing when trying to assess a dog's level of dominance, I know, but if you watch overall you can typically see which dog tends to be respected more by the others overall. 

I think a lot of people associate dominance with aggression, and I've found that aggressive dogs are aggressive for many reasons but typically they don't make good pack leaders. True "alphaness" denotes a good pack leader, and the leaders in my group of dogs tends to be the dog that is calm, accepting and can interact reliably with the other dogs - but is willing to step in if needed and stop some behaviors. Trick, my 13 year old GSD, has been the "top" dog here for many years and is one of the gentlest dogs I've ever owned. But when she needed to, she would set a dog down with a correction and then go back to ignoring it. She's been a perfect puppy-raising dog, even though she's never had pups herself.



> Quote:Where people frequently get into trouble, and what I think Chris is referring to, is in situations where the owner has decided what they think the pecking order should be and it's different from the way the dogs might otherwise arrange themselves. This creates a lot of friction.


I agree entirely! People often put unrealistic demands on their dogs when it comes to hierarchy. The dogs need to determine that amongst themselves as much as possible, with the humans stepping in to manage any disputes. In a group situation, the humans need to be the ultimate leader, and the dogs establishing their pecking order in a natural way between themselves. 

If a person is supplying a good, solid, sensible leadership then the dogs will most likely get along pretty well. Mine are just plain not allowed to fight - they can tell another dog to get out of their face with a bit of a grumble, and that's it. They cohabitate with little to no dissension, but they know if there's a problem I will step in to deal with it .. *L*

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:I agree entirely! People often put unrealistic demands on their dogs when it comes to hierarchy. The dogs need to determine that amongst themselves as much as possible, with the humans stepping in to manage any disputes. In a group situation, the humans need to be the ultimate leader, and the dogs establishing their pecking order in a natural way between themselves.


I find this is because the lay person cannot read their dogs properly!

If you own 2 or more then 2 dogs or (even if in my case for example) have outside dogs come for dog sitting. All play between dogs/puppies is "practice dominance". 

This past monday I had let my 3 ( golden care dog included) socialize with a customers 2 year old female GSD and old rescue gray hound.

From the start the golden was acting a fool and the 2 yr old GSD went right away to air nip at him to inform him that she was going to be above him in this group the owner right away tried to stop her. I had to explain that this is normal as she knows where she stood with my dogs and that the golden needed to be told that he was not going to try to dominate this new dog. Then the customer relaxed and let her be her.

The 2 year old GSD kept letting the golden care dog(1 year old) know that she was boss every time he wanted to get too over excited and and every time she did My hella would first go to the care dog to make him lay down to submit to the other female but then she would stand between the 2 to stop any further corrections from her. (I love my Hella she is turning out to be a good leader)

The only one I have to watch is my boxer as he does not submit to dogs in a normal manner by laying down. His form of submission is to freeze his position (standing) and communicate his submission by looking away or challenge by staring and this does and could get him into trouble sometimes.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I am going to try to get a video of the new care dog entering the pack this evening as this is the first time she and the golden will be spending any amount of time together.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I had one of the bad stories where our GSD and Maltese did not get along once the GSD turned 3yo and the maltese tried to reassert dominance. However that same GSD goes to work with me where there are two greyhounds, a large male and a small female. These three dogs were been together before our dogs had problems and they are the best of friends. Quynne is the bottom of this pack and accepts this as these dogs are dog savvy - Buddy our maltese was unsocialised an not dog savvy. The owners of the greyhounds have taken Quynne on occasion into their home and all dogs play and wrestle and each knows their place.

There are a lot of reasons dogs do not get along and in our case, sibling rivalry and the change in dominance between the dogs was not seen to be an issue until it was a problem and I blame myself for a lot of our dogs issues. Dogs are dogs and when they get on we can be complacent when we should be proactive.



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANIt's a reasonable thing to be concerned about. They are animals. They can kill each other. They can do it purposefully or by accident.
> 
> You train, you socialize, you bond with them, provide them with limits and boundaries, and then you keep them apart when you are not there to supervise. That to me is the safest way to have two or more dogs together of any breed.


This is great advice.


ETA: My GSD did not seriously harm the Maltese although the potential was there so this situation if it does occur can be managed but I do not see this as an issue for most dogs.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, still learning and your reply helps.


----------



## lexicoco (May 3, 2009)

wow- i have been sick over this having a new 14 wk old gsd and my 3 yr old pom. i keep second guessing getting my gsd because of things i have read. i actually feel sick over it. i am doing everything i can to keep the peace. my pom doesnt really like my gsd. she actually seems a bit depressed - i am continually putting her first and showering her with tons of love and everything possible!!!! thanks everyone for your stories!!!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I think some of the problems with two dogs can also choosing dogs of like size/temperment. 

Some "little" dogs have little dog syndrome and may try to push a larger dog that doesn't realize it's own strength. Not saying that anyone with a little dog shouldn't also own a big dog, but size is something we kept in mind when choosing a dog, along with a breed's personality and how that will mesh.

We've never had an issue with two dogs, we stick to male/female and dogs of similar size and temperment, and they end up being BFF or brother/sister.


----------

